# Sky five weeks after his double heart surgery.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Now let's find a home for the little miracle boy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is absolutely wonderful! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, he looks amazing, it was so worth all the hard work and effort. He's going to be someone's special angel!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH & I just watched this Bron---as usual it is out of the ballpark--great! DH wants to meet the surgeon—he said he must be "one terrific guy." We agree that the pup will give someone a fantastic reason to get up every day!
My appreciation is indescribable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What an amazing little guy, and a happy ending to this story ! Someone is going to be so blessed to have this precious baby, in their life!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a wonderful video, I think someone is loving his new life. He is one adorable little guy.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great audio yet again Bron!! What a fabulous success story for you & this little dude!! He looks so precious! Someone is going to be very lucky to have him in their life!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just amazing, bless his little heart. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He's a ball of energy! So heartwarming : )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub: So happy to see the little guy doing so well.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

smlcm said:


> Sky five weeks post double heart surgery. By Bronwyne Mirkovich - YouTube
> 
> Now let's find a home for the little miracle boy.


God bless him with a long healthy life and a forever home.

Priya


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crying, crying, crying for joy!!!!! I'm so glad you posted this here, Bron. I couldn't get the link in the e-mail to work last night.:blink: I had really wished that the surgeon would adopt Sky so he'd forever be reminded of his miracle and of course of AMA Rescue!!! Just miraculous. If I was on my own, I'd be adopting him this second. :wub::wub: I have to share him on FB.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bron, he looks amazing!! Every time I see this little guy, it pulls at my heartstrings and makes my eyes water with tears. :smcryoes anyone have a spare tissue? I just adore this little guy so much and I have never even met him. :tender: He is going to bring pure happiness and joy to someone's life and they will be so lucky to have such an amazing boy!! Thank you so much for caring for him and getting him ready for his forever home!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This truly warms my heart. He looks sooooooooooooo happy and healthy. So busy and happy, happy, happy. 

This is truly WONDERFUL.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a joyful and blessed little boy! Please send our endless gratitude to the surgeon and caregivers. I cannot imagine a greater way to end this week than seeing this beautiful guy. Thank you for all you do ~ and for sharing with us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bron,
He is the just the sweetest thing. Thanks for the update. What a great story! Something to celebrate!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is so wonderful!! I cannot wait until he is in his forever home.... continued prayers for him. <3


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How incredible, thanks Bron.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

AMAzING!!!! :smcry: He sure is going to bring someone SO much joy. I know he will find a forever home in a heartbeat


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Bron, the energy that he has now is unbelievable!! What a joy he will give to his forever home....Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bron, he looks great. So glad to see his ears are growing in, LOL.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

After reading the other thread this looks like a horrible misunderstanding. I hope things are repaired. When feelings are hurt it's difficult. You do a wonderful job for the fluffs I'm sure a thankless job by many but not here. Continue with the good work just look at the results. Sky. Good work it is.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so cute:wub:Great work:thumbsup:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

The ears are taking a long time to grow back. I'm getting used to his Lhama look. If you look at him front on he looks like an English muffin with currants for eyes.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> The ears are taking a long time to grow back. I'm getting used to his Lhama look. If you look at him front on he looks like an English muffin with currants for eyes.


For me, his ears are part of his charm!! I just love his ears! And I am so happy he is doing well! Hugs to the sweet boy!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God bless this little ball of fluff. What a joyous little spirit he has. I would take him in a minute but I am in an aparatment with two dogs already. Somebody will be very lucky and blessed with him in their forever family!!! God Bless everyone involved in this miracle!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Wonderful news! I'm sure he'll find a wonderful home! Please do continue your GREAT work!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what a difference! This is a special boy who no doubt will find a special home.


----------

